# Edelbrock 1411 on a 389



## goatman1964 (Feb 19, 2018)

Anyone using an Edelbrock 1411 750 carb on a 389? 
I am reading on other sites that there is an inherent issue with bogging. 
Just wondering if anyone in GTO land had any experience tuning this issue out of the carb. 
The transition from cruise to WOT is terrible. 
Once it gets to WOT it hauls. 

Engine is a fresh rebuild .30 over
Stock manifold
cam is similar to 068 grind 
Heads are stock, but ported 
Headers have been installed.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Have not used a 1411 750. I did a little reading as you must have and found the same problems - but like all things, opinions varied from the guys who love the carb and installed it right out of the box, the guy who could not ever get it adjusted, the guy who adjusted it and said his car never ran better, and the group who only swear by a Holley and would rather fight than switch. However, the problem seems to be more to do with the carb running lean on bigger cammed engines.

I like the AFB type carbs and have run them (older versions) if using a square bore intake. I prefer the Q-jet (and others will say that they are junk) and am not a fan of Holley only because I have never experimented with them. Like most carbs, you may have to dial it in for your application.

If you don't mind playing around with the carb to dial it in, then you should be OK. If you don't like to tinker or simply do not know how, then the carb may not be a good choice. Edelbrock has a carb kit that includes the needed adjustments like springs, jets, rod, etc.. More money on top of the price of the carb. It appears from what I have read that you may have to "fatten" up the carb a little, possibly go with a bigger "squirter," and make sure your timing is advanced a bit and you put a good curve into your distributor so your engine's timing will work with the carb.

Several Youtube videos you can watch and you can download the Edelbrock online owners manual to get a better idea of the carb and its adjustments.

So the ONLY way you will know if it is a good carb or bad, is to try it for yourself and dismiss all the opinions on the internet. :thumbsup:


----------



## goatman1964 (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks. I have the carb on the car now. I like to tinker, so messing with it should be fun. I advanced the timing a bit. What does “put a good curve on the distributor mean”?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Here is a good tread on timing. Lots of good info. I printed out post #5 by *BearGFR *as it was well done on the topic of timing curves. If this thread isn't enough for you, you can always search for more using the search button. I do think this thread will be useful to you.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f170/total-timing-115153/

Good luck "tinkering"!


----------

